# no pkg updates since april19?



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 25, 2020)

amd64 stable... two mirrors have not updated in six days? Usual?


----------



## rootbert (Apr 26, 2020)

indeed strange since ports are of course updated ...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Well, today 28th the metadatas updated, but 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade
```
 offers no
 upgrades...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2020)

Run `pkg update -f` to force an update of the locally cached catalog. And post the output from `pkg -vv`.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 28, 2020)

There is file modification date at http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/. And, yes, updates are broken somehow.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 30, 2020)

Updates are again presently available...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 17, 2021)

Again...  11 or 13 days and counting...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2021)

Port updates have stalled a few days due to the subversion to git transition. But everything should be back up and running and packages are being updated.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 17, 2021)

Just did a set of package updates... I posted too soon by about 6 hours.


----------

